# MANILA | Six E-Com Center | 15 fl x 2 | Pro



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

*Location: * E-Commerce Complex, Mall of Asia Township
*Developer:* The SM Group



InfinitiFX45 said:


> *SM Prime to build 8 more BPO office towers, 5 hotels*
> *By James A. Loyola and Madelaine B. Miraflor | Manila Bulletin | Sunday | May 22, 2016 (updated)*
> 
> SM Prime Holdings, Inc., one of Southeast Asia’s biggest integrated property developers, is planning to use the P9.91 billion proceeds of its planned bond offering to partly fund the construction of 8 office towers and five hotels.
> ...



*Building in the center of the rendition.*



ajosh821 said:


> *thestandard*


This is the sixth of the E-Com brand of buildings that is set to start construction in late 2016 or early 2017 and is expected to be completed in 2019.


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's a photo of the completed *Five E-com* and *Two E-com* both also in the same complex. The location of this building will be on the vacant corner lot seen on the left (with the trees).










*inquirer.net*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ I love how all these buildings have a podium deck garden of some sort. kay:


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Carunungan & Partners


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

*Carunungan & Partners Co.*


----------

